#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Nan - Khun Sathan National Park

## dirtydog

*Khun Sathan National Park*

*Nan*

*General Information*


Nan National Park Center sent a document on April 7, 2541 to inform that Nan National Park Center which is, composed 6 National parks, fertile with natural forest resources and outstanding wildlife resources, high enough potential developed to be tourism place and recreation for people and with 480-640 sq.km of area so appropriated setting to be a national park.
 On July 22, 1998 the Royal Forest Department had an order to sent officer operating surveyed this area and from surveying report found Huai Mae Khaning National Reserved Forest was attacked, cleared for agriculture and most of area was occupying attached.

At present National park, Wildlife and Plant Conservation Department has offer the committee of National park at the second meeting on December 15, 2003 for setting this area with 419.20 sq.km to be a National park. 

*Geography*

Sloped complex mountainous laying north to south. 
The mountain ridge of Doi Prae Mueang separates boundary between Phrae and Nan provinces. 
There are many of rivers and streams such as Nam Sa, Nam Tha, Nam Haeng Nam Mae Sakhon etc. 
Main Mountains are Doi Ku Sathan with 1,630 m high, Doi Mae Chok with 1,424 m and the highest is Doi Phukha with 1,728 m high above msl.

*Climate*

There are 3 seasons, summer runs in March to may, rainy season runs in June to October and cold season runs in November to February. Average rain amount per year is 1,194 ml. Temperature reaches maximum in may with 30oC and dropping at 22oC in January. Year average temperature is 27oC

*Flora and Fauna*

Hill evergreen forest is on mountain ridge over 1,000 m above msl, plant species found as Garcinia speciosa, Michelia floribunda, Symplocos sp.,Styrax sp., and Cycas pectinata. 
Pine forest spreads on summit of the mountain about 1,300 m high from msl, plant species found as Pinus kesiya, P. merkusii, Dipterocarpus obtusifolius and Shorea roxburghii. 
Dry evergreen forest spreads mostly of area with moist condition forest, wild and wooly, plant species found as Dipterocarpus costatus, Chukrasia tabularis, Turpinia cochinchinensis, Syzygium aqueum, and Ziziphus oenoplia. 
Mixed deciduous forest spreads mostly of area which highs 250-1,000m above msl, plant species found Pterocarpus macrocarpus, Dalbergia oliveri, D. cultrate, Terminalia alata, Lagerstroemia spp. etc. 
Dry dipterocarp forest spreads on mountain ridge in the range of 700-1,000 m above msl, plant species found Dipterocarpus obtusifolius, Shorea obtusa, S. roxburghii, S. siamensis, Buchanania lanzan etc. 
Moist Evergreen forest found along the edge of streamline through the area but not large area, plant species as Hopea odorata, Toona ciliate, Cinnamomum iners, Knema globularia, Duabanga grandiflora etc. 

Wildlife found as Indo-chinese tiger, Asiatic black bear, sambar deer, wild boar, civet, birds etc.

----------

